# Indiana - emergency contact list



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

so why not make a list of local plow contractors. 
name your location.. post a contact number.
print out the list throw it in your truck if ya get in a jam call those who are local see if anyone can help. this could be a good thing.

payton
Indianapolis area 
812*583*3908


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Hey Payton where you at in Indianapolis?I am all around stop 11, edgewood ave ,south of 465 loop to smithvalley over to emerson all that area.





RCGM
Brad


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

we are east of southbend and would be glad to help out when west or north of us gets hammered with lake effect we don't get. 1GMC 2500 w/ boss 7.5 straight, 1 Dodge diesel 2500 w/ western pro plus 7.5 with wings. Could help others out if we don't plow, but our routes are about 8.5 hours w/ 2-3 " snow.


----------



## rayf268 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am in fort wayne and would be happy to help any N.E Indiana or N.W ohio plowers when hit with a big storm . 
I only have one contract right now due to moving and working 3rd shift . so 
I am open when the big one comes . 
98 GMC 8ft western uni


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

You all could definitely call Bryan and I, we have (Colorado) and will travel to plow/salt/stack and remove just about anything. Give us a call if you ever need, Pick up trucks, Skid loaders, and Bulk Salting. 

630-201-6317 Cell 
630-750-2333 Office
109*242725*3


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I am willing to travel give me a call if you need someone. I am a sub for a company here in Chicago and I also salt for them, as long as it doesn't conflict with my responsibilities for them I am there in a heart beat.

Patrick Gail
847-875-9662 Cell


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Payton, this is a great idea. I'm in Anderson and willing to travel since the snow seems to be falling everywhere BUT central Indiana. So the only way to make some cash is to travel.

Jon Campbell / GSU Lawn 765-617-7782
[email protected]

04 Dodge Ram w/ brand new ( unused ) Hiniker 7.5


----------



## Hags (Feb 2, 2007)

*Lack of Snow and Willing to Travel*

I am new to this site, but not new to the industry. I am located in Minneaplois, but no drive is too far. I have a 2005 F250 with a 8'2" boss V, 2003 F350 with a 8'6" Fisher, and a 96 chevy 2500 8' western. With no snow here, me and my other 2 guys would be willing to travel anywhere anytime for a storm. My name is Eric and I can be contacted at 612-382-4081 or email at [email protected]. I have access to many more trucks, skids, loaders and many operators if needed!!


----------



## DERBYDON (Dec 3, 2004)

*Bored in Louisville*

Guys I'll go 200 miles any direction to push some white stuff to get away from my wife for a while..."When are you going to do some work?"

Don in Louisville

(502)727-3316


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Im in it.

B. Doty 
Mid Central Indiana
Cell(260) 249-8208
Home(260) 484-7875


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I guess I should of posted my Number


Roller's Complete Ground Maintenance
317-442-4054

Will help out in any way I can.
As I have helped Payton before.Me and payton are some good old boys I would say. 


Brad Roller


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

yup brad saved my ass the other day. and he konws my checks are good and there when i say..


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

Oops guess I didn't post # either. 574-903-6924


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

Mike
(317) 506-3547
[email protected] (Goes to my phone so I get it when you send it)
Samurai with 6ft blade

I work in Carmel 8-5 M-F. If its slow I MAY be able to leave early.


----------



## topdog (Dec 14, 2005)

bah, looks like my area will be getting rain out of this with little to no accumulation. getting the ol whammy again it looks like. ok, whoever calls i will put in my sub contract you have to supply me a pillow and a sleeping bag....hehe

scott 
Southern Indiana 
Vincennes, IN
812-887-0645


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

*Snow Blower work*

I am looking for 1 or 2 people with decent size snow blowers that would like some work clearing driveways in a condo edition on the northside of Indy....This would be work done along with our plow truck(s) that would also be clearing snow. I can give more details if your interested.

Call 317.443.8424


----------



## Stovezbt (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey, just thought that I'd throw my number out if anyone gets in a pinch. I have plowed for indysnowplower a few years ago, and mainly have our own stuff now. We have 4 of our own trucks, 1 boss v, my truck listed below, another 2500 HD with straight western, and old truck with straight boss. I also have close contact with 12-15 other trucks in the northern hamilton county area. Might be able to help out if needed.

Scott Wilson
317-538--4398 cell.
www.wilsonfarmmarket.com

or 
email direct
minus the spaces

s t o v e z b t @ a o l . c o m


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

hey guys i am right on the il/in border in Dyer, In. Willing to travel up to 100mi. I am subing for a guy now and as long as I get my route done I will help out where needed

2003 F-150 7.5' Blizzard
708-703-2783
Dave Shinault (Just leave a message)


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

You are going to be as busy as us in central Indiana.Big one is coming.



RCGM
brad


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

list keeps growing and is lookin great. i thank all of you who have replied.

payton


----------



## Foustnight (Feb 13, 2007)

*Foustnight & Sons Excavating*

We are located in Marion, Indiana. When the snow falls we have the right tools for the job. Please contact us at 765.669.1170. Have a safe and great season!!!


----------



## rayf268 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am in N.E indiana fort wayne , I am able to go anywhere close with in 30 mi or so to help anyone out I work nights off at 8 be done with my accounts by 10-1030a open after that.

Ray 
260-437-5467
98 gmc 8ft western unimount


----------



## sbracken (Jan 27, 2004)

*available for help *2/13/07:* in Indianapolis*

I'm down here in Louisville where it is all rain (again!) but I can be up to Indianapolis in about 2 hours (three if the roads get too bad) to help. I have two trucks with plows (one has a salt spreader). Call me if you need help.

Sam Bracken
home; 502 225 0737
cell: 502 216 9184


----------



## rayf268 (Oct 13, 2006)

so what did you end up doing sam ?


----------



## jpeters (Sep 20, 2004)

Add another one to the list. I am located in Brownstown Indiana. Half way between Indy & Louisville....the snow usually skips over us, so I would be willing to help out!!! Two trucks with Boss Snow plows & a Cat Skid steer with a 10' Avalanche Snow Box.....

Jade Peters
A+ Mowing LLC
Cell: 812-521-0746


----------

